
The Inflated Debate Over Cosmic Inflation - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/48/chaos/the-inflated-debate-over-cosmic-inflation
======
quickben
Then again, the entire observable universe may be just a speck undergoing
through a local expansion ;)

It always amazed me that people just assumed observable universe is about all
there is, maybe an order or two magnitudes less, and that's it, let's build
all encompassing astronomy rules out of it.

~~~
vivekd
Well that's because things not based on empirical observation are not science.

~~~
Santosh83
Empirical observations test our theories, but they not be always necessary to
develop them in the first place.

------
mrdatawolf
I think the writer needs to learn more about the scientific method before
injecting their opinions into this kind of piece.

